# Rear Exhaust Heat Shield Replacement Nuts



## Lemay88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bonjour TT enthusiast,

Another thing happened to my TT. Like title says, my heat shield on top of the rear exhaust (3.2) just feel on said exhaust.
I looked under and found out what happened.
Well, Audi used aluminum as metal and with time, heat, road salt, aluminum oxydise and breaks. I was surprise at the poor engineering...but hey, nothing is perfect.
It should be a simple fix, removing the bolts that holds the heat shield, put big washers and bolt back the thing in place.
Anybody else ever encounter the problem and would suggest a different solution.??

Ben


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine's still attached (touch wood) but then my Roadster isn't allowed in the snow and salt. Hope this helps -

Item #1: P/N - N 90708802, Speed nut
Item #2: P/N - 8J0 825 711 G, Heat shield for rear silencer


----------



## Lemay88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Impossible to keep it out of salt here in Canada....winters are the only sure thing here,,,lol
Now that I know only 5 bolts holds it up, I feel secured. I think I can reach at least 3 of them without removing the exhaust.
Bolts are rusted shut but I will spray pb blaster to try loose them up.
Worst case, I might use JB weld to secure the shield in...but no matter what, it'll be fixed without removing the exhaust...lol

Ben


----------



## Lemay88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Wasn't able to remove the bolts,
Decided to go steel wire to secure the shield to the frame of the car.
Not the most professional job but it should do it.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just put some of these on mine, didnt bother removing the original fasteners just pressed these over the top.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2982694088


----------



## Lemay88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow....good idea,
Are they doing the job??
How long ago??
Did you put a little thin washer?.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 23, 2019)

Reviving an old thread as my heat shield has dropped down in the last few days, does anyone know what rory182 used as the eBay link has gone now?


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Mine have literally just gone back and front on driver's side, did the one front easily with two washers but cannot get purchase on the one furthest back, nut seems slightly squared as a 10mm spanner just slips off and there's no room with a socket due to the exhaust! Audi really don't make things easy, sincerely hope I don't have to go to the bother of unhooking the back box!

And what's more, the rear subframe is is quite badly rotted, more good news  😢


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

For anyone doing this job, you'll need to unbolt the exhaust mount brackets, two 13mm bolts on each side, makes adequate room to get the 10mm nuts off and to use washers to repair where it rots through. Simple on off 15min job.

I had to do all of mine, so worth a check next time you're doing any work down at the rear end, only for being able to get at one nut last w'end my shield would have went bye byes down the road somewhere on Friday.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *notreallyhere* - This is the *heat shield clamping washer* described by *rory182*. They're also called *Starlock Washers *and are designed to friction fit onto the threads if they're badly corroded and the original nuts can no longer be used. They're available in various designs, but basically all work the same way. You can find these on Amazon and eBay if you don't want to buy them from VW or Audi.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 23, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *notreallyhere* - This is the *heat shield clamping washer* described by *rory182*. They're also called *Starlock Washers *and are designed to friction fit onto the threads if they're badly corroded and the original nuts can no longer be used. They're available in various designs, but basically all work the same way. You can find these on Amazon and eBay if you don't want to buy them from VW or Audi.
> View attachment 479362


Excellent cheers! Have grabbed some from Amazon, will give them a go


----------

